# Tourankündigung: Deister 30. Sept.



## Rabbit (23. September 2001)

So, damit die Diskussion nicht noch weiter gestreut wird mach ich mal ein eigenes Topic 

Wenn der Wetterbericht keine Sintflut für Sonntag, den 30. Sept. ankündigt, würde ich gerne nochmal im Deister biken.
Da wir HH'ler fast alle am Samstagabend noch was vorhaben, würde ich gerne nicht so früh los.
Folgender Vorschlag von mir: Wir fahren hier in HH um 10:00h los, sind dann vorraussichtlich gegen 12:00h am Deister und hätten dann locker 3-5 Std. zum Biken.
Bischi hat ja ein eigenes Auto, ich könnte dann also ggf. gageC mitnehmen!

@Pan: Könnten wir dich als Bergführer  gewinnen???
Und wenn nicht, könntest Du mir noch eine Karte von Deister mit deiner eingezeichneten Tour schicken?

*DETAILS:*
TREFFPUNKT: ca. 12:00h Deisterparklatz in Feggendorf
TOURLÄNGE: ca. 35 km
GESAMTZEIT: ca. 4 Std. (reine Fahrzeit etwa 3 Std.)

Anfahrtbeschreibung (danke PAN):
_Anfahrt Feggendorf:

Über BAB: Abfahrt Lauenau links ab, nächste rechts Richtung Lauenau, am Ortseingang gleich scharf liks Richtung Feggendorf, im Ort immer der vorfahrtberechtigten Straße folgen, wo die Teerstraße endet, beginnt der Parkplatz.

Über B65: da, wo ihr sonst zur Mooshütte abbiegt weiter geradeaus, nächste große Kreuzung links Ri. Rodenberg, nach 500m wieder links auf Umgehungsstraße, nach ca. 5km (rechts is ne Kläranlage) links Ri. Lauenau, am Ortseingang....weiter wie oben._

*Aktuelle Wettervorhersage:* Hannover, So. den 30. Sept.
Wechselnd bewölk, 18°C, Niederschlagswahrscheinlichkeit: 43%


----------



## Quen (23. September 2001)

Hallo!

Wie bereits angekündigt, habe ich keine Ahnung ob ich dabei sein kann. Bin am Samstag auf einem Konzert - na ja, mal schauen...

Würde mich auf jeden Fall freuen, Euch mal kennen zu lernen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bischi (23. September 2001)

Hey Harald, 

3 Bikes + 3 Leude kriegen wir doch logger in Deinen Hobel rein oda was   ? Und wenn nicht, bleibt halt die Klappe hinten offen. Oder wir hängen Gage an den Haken...  auf dass die Lager glühen    .

Nee im Ernst...   Mitnehmen wär´ kein Problem...

Mfg, Bischi


----------



## Rabbit (24. September 2001)

Hi Bischi,

willst es dir mit mir verderben? Also entweder Rabbit oder Harry, ausser meiner Mutter nannte mich noch nie jemand bei meinem bürgerlichem Namen 

Was den Biketransport angeht: Zwei Räder mit ausgebautem Vorderrad bekomme ich bei umgeklappter Rückbank locker stehend in meinen Passat rein! Dann ist aber nur noch Platz für 2 Personen (zumindest auf Sitzen). Die Rückbank läßt sich aber auch zu 2/3 umklappen, ob wir dann noch 3 Bikes hineinbekommen wäre natürlich noch zu testen (ich denke schon!). Das würde die Benzinkosten natürlich weiter reduzieren 

cu, Harry


----------



## Pan (24. September 2001)

Bischen spät, aber warum nicht....kann mal halt besser Wanderer jagen.... 

Will mal sehen was sich einrichten läßt....

Wo wollen wir uns terffen? Deisterparkplatz Feggendorf, dann sinds für euch so um die 35km...

Oder bei mir, dann kommen nochmal jeweils ca 5-6 km "Ein-/Ausrollpiste" dazu....

Aber laßt euch nicht täuschen: Wer meint, 35 km mal so eben nebenbei abreiten zu können, wird sich wundern, wieviel Power doch benötigt wird, um das ganze locker zu überstehen... 

....und gerade bei den derzeitigen Witterungsbedingungen (sind gestern mit 5 Bikern teilweise diese Strecke gefahren) ist der Boden doch dermaßen aufgeweicht, dass man meint, man braucht mindestens doppelt soviel Kraft wie normal um einigermaßen flott voran zu kommen....


Gruß
Pan


----------



## chucky (24. September 2001)

Hoi,

jau bin auch dabei am Sonntag! Und zum Boden kann ich dem Pan nur rechtgeben war schon uebel und nehmt schutzbleche mit sonst seht ihr noch so kapuut wie ich gestern aus 

Gruß cHuckY


----------



## Bischi (24. September 2001)

Tut mir leid Harry-Schatzi  , 

@Pan: Meinst Du mit "35km nebenbei" 35km zusätzlich zu den 100 die wir sonst immer fahren *ROFL* ? 

BTW: GageC hat sich noch gar nicht geäussert ob er mit will...

mfg, Bischi


----------



## Rabbit (24. September 2001)

Hi Pan!

Den Treffpunkt "Deisterparkplatz Feggendorf" hatte ich gewählt, weil Du diesen im Topic "Deister 22/23 Sept." vorgeschlagen hattest. So dachte ich halt, das wäre der ideale Platz!
Welcher Startpunkt wäre denn für deine Deister-Single-Trail-Tour besser?
Schreib' mir doch ggf. 'ne PM und ich trage den Startpunk dann im Header  ein!
Oder wir treffen uns alle bei Dir (wenn dir das nicht zuvielwird). Wenn's von dort nur 5-6 km sind!

Gruß, Harry



> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *Wo wollen wir uns terffen? Deisterparkplatz Feggendorf, dann sinds für euch so um die 35km...
> 
> Oder bei mir, dann kommen nochmal jeweils ca 5-6 km "Ein-/Ausrollpiste" dazu....
> ...


----------



## gage_ (24. September 2001)

Hmm ...

.. also grundsaetzlich bin ich bei sowas IMMER dabei, selbst wenn mein koerperliches Wohlbefinden dagegen spricht 

Allerdings bin ich mir beim 30.09. noch nicht 100% sicher, weil da evtl. noch ein Termin ansteht, der zwar nicht felsenfest steht, allerdings hoehere Prioritaet haette.

Trotzdem vielen Dank, dass Ihr meine Anreise mit einplant 

Gregor.


----------



## Rabbit (24. September 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von chucky _
> *Hoi,
> 
> jau bin auch dabei am Sonntag! Und zum Boden kann ich dem Pan nur rechtgeben war schon uebel und nehmt schutzbleche mit sonst seht ihr noch so kapuut wie ich gestern aus
> ...



Hi Chucky!

Wieso Schutzbleche? Trainierst Du etwa nicht auch für die Lettenbrudermitgliedschaft?


----------



## Pan (24. September 2001)

"Welcher Startpunkt wäre denn für deine Deister-Single-Trail-Tour besser?"

Besser wär der Parkplatz - biste gleich im Wald....


"Oder wir treffen uns alle bei Dir (wenn dir das nicht zuvielwird)." 

Nö, wird nich zuviel! Geht halt mehr darum, wieviel ihr biken wollt - 35 oder 47 km, mir isses wurscht!


Gruß
Pan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucky (24. September 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *
> 
> Hi Chucky!
> ...



Bitte was is das =)? Ich meine das problem war einfach nur das ich meine Ankerung von den Schutzblechen entfernt hatte und noch nicht wieder angebaut (keine Zeit - workaholic *G*). Bei Jeder Abfahrt konnte ich den leckeren und saftigen Geschmack vom Deister Schlamm geniessen, eigentlich nicht so meine Geschmacksrichtung  Aber sone grösse Tour hatte ich 100% für nächstes Jahr geplant ob nu Strecke oder in Richtung Alpen das noch nicht raus aber 100% werde ich was machen )

cHuckY


----------



## Rabbit (25. September 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von chucky _
> *Bitte was is das =)?*


Hi chucky!

Genau die Frage habe ich auch gestellt! Was zum Geier sind Letten?
Kennst Du denn nicht unsere beiden Oberlettenbrüder OLB-Andy und OLB-Phil?
Hier der Thread zum Thema, in dem es übrigens auch um die Frage ging: Schutzbleche oder nicht?

Eine Frage der Ehre 

@PAN: Also Treffpunkt Deisterparkplatz Feggendorf?! Und 35km sind etwa zu zu fahrende Gesamtdistanz?! Habe ich das jetzt alles richtig verstanden? Kannst Du dann bitte auch noch kurz mitteilen, wie lange wir bei den aktuellen Wetterbedingungen dann wohl unterwegs sein werden? 2-3 Std.?

Danke, Harry


----------



## Pan (25. September 2001)

Vom Parkplatz aus beträgt die Gesamtstrecke 35km für die man etwa 4 Std Gesamtdauer (3 Std reine Fahrzeit zzgl. Pausen) einplanen sollte.

Gruß
Pan


----------



## Hattrick (25. September 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *Bischen spät, aber warum nicht....kann mal halt besser Wanderer jagen....
> 
> Will mal sehen was sich einrichten läßt....
> ...


----------



## Rabbit (25. September 2001)

Na sowas, den HWELAU gibt's ja auch noch. Wo warst denn Du die letzte Zeit verschollen? 
Dann trink mal auf der Wies'n ein Maaß weniger und sieh zu, daß Du den Frühflieger erwischt. Wird bestimmt Lustig am Sonntag.

BTW: Habe im Anfangsposting dann jetzt die Details mal aktualisiert!!!!


----------



## Hattrick (25. September 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *Na sowas, den HWELAU gibt's ja auch noch. Wo warst denn Du die letzte Zeit verschollen?
> Dann trink mal auf der Wies'n ein Maaß weniger und sieh zu, daß Du den Frühflieger erwischt. Wird bestimmt Lustig am Sonntag.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gerrit (25. September 2001)

Höy, bin auch dabei! Also Sonntag 12:00 FEGGENDORF??   
Diesmal häng' ich abba die Schlammbremser ran, besser is das   
 
Mit Pan als Bergführer kann das nur gut werden   

Bis denn,
Gerrit


----------



## chucky (27. September 2001)

ATM geht es mir leider nicht so gut , so dass ich evt am We nicht dabei sein werde. Aber ich hoffe doch mal das ich bis zum We wieder fit bin und die Tour mitfahren kann *hoff* Ansonsten wünsche ich euch viel Spass. Onkel Doc gab mir paar Aufputschmittel und ich hoffe die schlagen an =).

bis denn cHuckY


----------



## Quen (27. September 2001)

Hi,

ich weiß wie angekündigt noch nicht ob ich dabei bin.

Habe total Bock mit Euch zu fahren, kann jedoch noch nicht zusagen. Tendenz ist eher keine Zeit  

Aber vielleicht lässt es sich einrichten wenigstens 30 km oder mit dabei zu sein - ähm, wo bitte liegt Feggendorf? 

Ich fahre meistens in Wennigsen in den Deister rein... Aber ich denke als Treffpunkt wäre auch Anna- oder Nordmannsturm kein Problem.

Da kann man wenigstens gleich ein  trinken *rofl*


----------



## Pan (27. September 2001)

Feggendorf liegt von Dir aus gesehen auf der anderen Seite des Deisters oberhalb von Lauenau.

Gruß Pan


----------



## Pan (29. September 2001)

Hi Biker!

09:30 Uhr

Strahlend blauer Himmel und die Sonne lacht bei 17° C....

....hoffentlich bleibt es so.....

Nehmt `ne Digi-Cam mit!!!

CU tomorrow!

Gruß
Pan


----------



## Rabbit (29. September 2001)

Jo, ich werde meinen digitalen Photomacher auch mitnehmen 

Heute Mittag bis Abend waren es hier in HH sogar bis 21°C !

Morgen soll's aber leider wieder etwas schlechter werden. Naja, wenn sich das nur auf die Temperatur bezieht 

cu tomorrow


----------



## Rabbit (30. September 2001)

Tja, damit fällt die Tour zumindest für mich ins Wasser!

Hier in HH hat's heute die ganze Nacht geregnet, alles ist pitsch-nass!
Und es sieht auch nicht so aus, als sollte es trocken bleiben, eher das es weiter regnen wird!

Bei diesen Bedingungen fahre ich nicht 2 Std. nach Hannover um mich dort einregnen zu lassen!

Schade, aber dann klappt's sicher ein anderes mal.

Gruß, Harry


----------



## Pan (30. September 2001)

Also, hier hats zwar auch geregnet, aber der Boden is eh nass im Deister....

...im Moment isses niederschlagsfrei und ab Mittag soll sogar die Sonne wieder lachen....

Also sei kein Frosch, hüpf in Deine gummibereifte Kasperbude und düs´ hier an 

Gruß
Pan


----------



## Rabbit (30. September 2001)

@pan: OK, auf deine Verantwortung  !
Wenn das Wetter dann im Süden besser ist!

Im schlimmsten Fall werde ich sicher mal bei dir Duschen können, dann werde ich vom Weichei zum Warmduscher! 

cu, Harry


----------



## Rabbit (1. Oktober 2001)

Dann will ich mal mein kurzes Resumee der gestrigen Deistertour mit Gerrit, Pan, Hwelau, Nachbarskind von Pan und *WieHiessErJetztNoch* ziehen.

Gegen kurz nach 12:00h sind wir am Deisterparkpatz Feggendorf los. Die von Pan ausgesuchte Tour hatte einen großen (fast überwiegenden) Anteil von technisch anspruchsvollen Singletrails (besonderst bei diesen Bedingungen). Das Wetter blieb trocken und nach dem Mittag (ca. 14:00h) kam sogar noch die Sonne durch. Die Bodenbedingungen waren dem Wetter der vergangenen Tage entsprechend sehr feucht. Also aufgeweicht bis überwiegend schlammig. Entsprechend sahen wir und die Bikes am Ende der Tour aus .
Leider hatte mein Bordcomputer zwischendurch einen kleinen Ausfall, so daß ich über die zurückgelegte Strecke keine Auskunft geben kann. Wir waren jedenfalls so ca. 4 - 4,5 Std. unterwegs.

Es hat mir sehr großen Spaß bereitet, vielen Dank an Pan und die anderen Ortskundigen für die super Tour.

BTW: Wie ich euch ja geschildert habe, hatte es in HH geregnet, als ich gestern morgen hier los fuhr. So war es auch, als ich zurückkam!
Und wie ich erfuhr, war es den ganzen Tag nicht besser. Was doch so ca. 200 km südlicher ausmachen kann.
Beim nächsten mal werde ich mich erst bei den Einheimischen  erkundigen, bevor ich vorschnell absage!

cu, Harry 


Hier noch Bilder von Bike und Schuhwerk nach der Tour:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hattrick (1. Oktober 2001)

Leider hatte mein Bordcomputer zwischendurch einen kleinen Ausfall, so daß ich über die zurückgelegte Strecke keine Auskunft geben kann. Wir waren jedenfalls so ca. 4 - 4,5 Std. unterwegs.

Es hat mir sehr großen Spaß bereitet, vielen Dank an Pan und die anderen Ortskundigen für die super Tour.

----------------
Hallo

Ich bin nach meinem nach Tacho ca 42 km gefahren. Also müßten es ca. 36 km Wald gewesen sein. Allerdings setzt mein Tacho auch ztw. aus (dank an Sigma BC800).

PAN wieviele Höhenmeter waren das eigentlich ? Meine Schätzung (ca 800-1000)

Ansonsten eine starke Tour. Eine lange Hose brauchte ich nicht, da sich innerhalb kürzester Zeit eine 2 te Haut (erfrischender Deisterschlamm) gebildet hatte ...

Gerrit kann man die GPS Daten irgendwie graphisch darstellen bzw. auswerten ?


----------



## Pan (1. Oktober 2001)

Hi Biker!

Freut mich, dass es euch ein wenig gefallen hat. 

@Rabbit: Der Nachbarjunge heißt Christopher und mein Kumpel Reiner. Für die Strecke haben wir knapp 4 Std incl. der Pausen benötigt.

@HWELAU: laut HAC4 waren es DPP-DPP 34,77 km bei etwa 857 hm.

Hab´ mich heute morgen allerdings beim Aufstehen wie ein 80-jähriger Opi gefühlt....  

...die mißglückte Xtreme-Freeride-Einlage (und DAS an meiner "Haustreppe"  ) hat außer netten Hautabschürfungen an beiden Unterarmen und im Hühnerbrustbereich, wie sich heute früh schmerzhafterweise herausstellte, auch mein rechtes Knie und den Oberschenkel (niedlich blau unterlaufen ) in Mitleidenschaft gezogen....anyway.....wie heißt´s so schön:

Pain is temporary - glory is forever!    

So dann, bis zum 20.10. ?!

Gruß Pan


----------



## Quen (1. Oktober 2001)

20/10 - wann, wie, wo, was?


----------



## Pan (1. Oktober 2001)

20. Oktober 2001, 12:00 Uhr, Deisterparkplatz (DPP) Feggendorf

Start zu ner neuen Runde "Schlammwühlen im Deister"!! 

Gruß 
Pan


----------



## Hattrick (1. Oktober 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *Hi Biker!
> Hab´ mich heute morgen allerdings beim Aufstehen wie ein 80-jähriger Opi gefühlt....
> 
> ...


----------



## Quen (1. Oktober 2001)

*Hallo Deister-Biker vom 30/09!* 

Ich habe ne kleine Bitte an Euch...

Für mountainbike-treff.de würde ich gerne ne kleine Story zu der ein oder anderen Tour bringen.

Bitte schickt mir Fotos (ihr habt doch bestimmt welche gemacht! )! Wenn möglich auch ne kurze Info, wer wer ist... kenne ja noch nicht alle Nasen von Euch!  

Ich hoffe ja das ich am 20/10 auch kann - Bischi bekommt eh noch 2  von mir  

Ach ja, bitte an [email protected] schicken!

Danke


----------



## Pan (1. Oktober 2001)

....Rabbit, nimm die Digi-Cam mit.....  

Aber nein, im Regen kann man ja nich knipsen...

Ne, Sebastian, und deshalb gibts von der Tour leider keine Bilder nich   

Fährst halt das nächste mal selber mit und machst ein paar Pics... 

Sorry, is leider so
Pan


----------



## Quen (1. Oktober 2001)

Oh Mann... Nee ne? Nicht Dein ernst oder? Aaaaaah  

Na gut, dann gibts halt keine Story über die Tour... Mist  

Mmh.. und Rabbit's Dirtbike-Bild ist ja auch nicht so aussagekräftig... Hat vielleicht jemand von Euch Bock wenigstens ne kleine Story zu schreiben? Mit Daten zur Tour usw.  

Sebastian - der fortan immer seine DigiCam dabei hat!


----------



## Rabbit (1. Oktober 2001)

Na ihr Opas! 

@Pan: Gute Besseung für dich, auf daß Du am 20'ten wieder fit bist 
Ist Reiner denn auch online?

@Sebastian: Bericht mit Fotos können wir ja am 20'ten machen 



> _Original geschrieben von Sebastian _
> *Mmh.. und Rabbit's Dirtbike-Bild ist ja auch nicht so aussagekräftig...*


Das vom Bike vielleicht nicht! Aber das von den Schuhen! 


> _Original geschrieben von Sebastian _
> Ich hoffe ja das ich am 20/10 auch kann - Bischi bekommt eh noch 2  von mir[/B]


Wenn ich es schaffe, den Bischi das nächste mal mitzubringen (und der nicht wieder den *ihrwisstschon* einzieht  ), bekomme ich dann auch ein Bier? 

cu, Harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (1. Oktober 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *...bekomme ich dann auch ein Bier?
> 
> cu, Harry *


Klar, am Annaturm oder Nordmannsturm - dürfte so 4 - 5 Steine kosten...

 

Grüße, Sebastian - der heute ne große Klappe hat!  

P.S. ist nun jemand bereit ne kleine Story ohne Bilder zu schreiben... einfach so wie es war, wer gestürzt ist, wer was weiß ich was...


----------



## Hattrick (1. Oktober 2001)

P.S. ist nun jemand bereit ne kleine Story ohne Bilder zu schreiben... einfach so wie es war, wer gestürzt ist, wer was weiß ich was...  [/B][/QUOTE]

Anhand der vorab veröffentlichten Tourbeschreibung von PAN probier ich es einmal. Stelle sie nach "Beglaubigung" durch Pan ins Netz ! Schließlich habe ich nicht alle Bodenberührungen mitbekommen ...


----------



## Quen (1. Oktober 2001)

ist nun jemand bereit ne kleine Story ohne Bilder zu schreiben... einfach so wie es war, wer gestürzt ist, wer was weiß ich was... 

Kannst Sie ja - damit es interessant bleibt - nur Pan als Mail schicken und - wenn diese ok ist - mir für die Seite zur Verfügung stellen...

Muss ja nicht gleich jeder im Forum schon jetzt lesen


----------



## Gerrit (1. Oktober 2001)

Moin,    
ok, ist etwas später geworden, abba muß ja noch mal sagen, daß es wieder mächtig Spaß gemacht hat!!! Die Aufzeichnung der Runde muss ich wohl noch mal machen, da ich den Aufzeichnungsintervall nicht auf 15 sondern alle 150 Meter gesetzt hatte   hmmm.... muss ich wohl LEIDER noch mal fahren    
Abba ich werd das trotzdem mal auf 'ne Topo-Map übertragen, kann ich ja als zig-MB-jpeg aufn Server schieben   !! 
Nee, aber ein kleines Bild davon wirds geben, hab nur z.Zt. 'n büschn Streß wegens Lernen 


cheers,
Gerrit


----------



## Pan (1. Oktober 2001)

Hallo Heinz


Anhand der vorab veröffentlichten Tourbeschreibung von PAN probier ich es einmal. Stelle sie nach "Beglaubigung" durch Pan ins Netz ! Schließlich habe ich nicht alle Bodenberührungen mitbekommen ...  [/B][/QUOTE]

Mein Einverständnis is doch wohl nich nötig....so förmlich wolln wir doch nicht werden....schreib halt, wie Du es empfunden hast....wird schon seine Richtigkeit haben

Gruß
Pan


----------



## Hattrick (1. Oktober 2001)

na gut Du hast es nicht anders gewollt:

Tourenbeschreibung "Deister-Singletrail-Tour" vom 30.9.01

Teilnehmer: Rabbit, Gerrit, Reiner, Pan, Christopher, Hwelau
Länge 34,77 km, 857 HM

Start- und Zielpunkt war der Deisterparkplatz oberhalb von Feggendorf. 12:00 Uhr

Von hier aus ging es auf breiter Schotter-/Forststraße den Schulze- und anschließend den Schraubeweg hoch auf den Deisterkamm zur Kreuzbuche.

Dann auf Singletrail oberhalb der Heisterburg entlang 3,5 km bergab bis zur Walhalla. Technisch einfach, bischen was zum warm werden sozusagen. Lediglich ein querliegender Baum mußte umfahren werden.

Am Ende des Trails begruben wir alle Hoffnungen sauber anzukommen, der Weg ging um die Schlammlöcher herum... Mudcatchern verhinderten das schlimmste.

Es galt, einige nach einer Linkskurve überraschend im stark abfallenden Hang auftauchende Treppenstufen zu überwinden, die sich als echte Herausforderung präsentierten.
Der erste Block von ca. 6 Stufen war dabei wohl noch zu meistern, den nachfolgenden mit etwa 10 Stufen wollte PAN bei netten 20% Gefälle lieber umfahren  oder doch nicht ? Es kam sowie es kommen mußte  PAN´s erster Abflug  Von meiner Position aus gesehen Haltungsnote 5,9 ! 

Nach moralischer Erstversorgung ging es dann nun up and down teils auf Forst-, größtenteils jedoch auf Trailabschnitten am Deisterrand entlang. Dabei waren allerdings zwei kurze (ca. 200m), aber überaus giftige Steigungen (über 20%!!) zu meistern. 

Nachdem wir das NFV-Verbandsheim und die Freilichtbühne Barsinghausen passiert hatten, ging es durch ein kleineres "Kusselgelände", schmal, kurvig und mit freiliegenden Wurzeln und sich anschließender kurzer, steiler, grobschottriger Piste an einem Schützenhaus vorbei, weiter auf schmalem Traumpfad (leider matschig, rutschig, bergauf) durch einen Märchenwald in Richtung Deisterkamm. Hier gingen  wechselseitig Christopher (Aua ! auf das Schaltwerk gefallen), Hwelau (Kette abgesprungen, Umwerfer entwickelte durch Dreck ein gewisses Eigenleben ) und Rabbit (aus Solidarität ?) in die Büsche.

Am Ende dieses Weges ludt dann eine Schutzhütte zu einer kleinen Pause ein, die man sich nach dem vorherigen langen Anstieg wohl redlich verdient hatte. 
Weiter ging es, zunächst auf Schotter und parallell zum Kammweg ohne nennenswerte Steigung, dann, nach etwa einem Kilometer nach rechts abbiegend, die letzten, jetzt wieder schweißtreibenden 600 schotterigen Meter bis zum Nordmannsturm hinauf. Gerrit reparierte unterwegs das mittlerweile kaum mehr erkennbare Schaltwerk  von Christopher notdürftig.

Ein paar alkoholfreie Getränke und weiter ging es. Kommentar der Gäste im Annaturm: Wie sehen Die 
denn aus ? Freiwillig machten sie uns am Tresen Platz...

Nach dem wir dem Kammweg nach einer längeren Pause etwa 400m auf Teer Richtung Lauenau gefolgt waren, bogen wir rechts ab Richtung Barsinghausen auf einen High-Speed-Downhill, um nach etwa 1,5 km erneut scharf rechts abbiegend, in einer ca. 2 km langen Singletrail-at-its-best-Abfahrt unsere mühsam erarbeiteten Höhenmeter zu verblasen. Adrenalinausstoß pur.

Wieder am NFV-Verbandsheim vorbei, ging es nun moderat ansteigend 1 km auf Schotter, gefolgt von einem weiteren Kilometer feinsten Singletrails, erneut bergauf, da lag doch wer ?. Am Ende dieser Steigung konnten wir eine weitere Pause einlegen, bevor wir wiederum auf genial schmalem Pfad weitere 2 km nach unten rauschen.

Dem markierten Wanderweg folgten wir nun 300 m bis zur zweiten Kreuzung. Hier geht's links etwa 800m auf Schotter schwer bergan. Anschließend rechts weiter auf sanft ansteigenden, schmalen Traumpfaden immer weiter Richtung Deisterkamm. 

Auf diesem Teilstück sorgt dann in einer kurzen Abfahrt Ausgangs einer scharfer Rechtskurve ein kleines Rinnsal, das den Weg ausgeschwemmt hat, für erhöhte Sturzgefahr ! So die Beschreibung PAN´s, wahr war das daß kleine Rinnsal durch das vorangegangene Wetter gar nicht mehr so klein war. Die Folge: Gerrit schaffte es nicht ganz im Flug in die Rechtskurve einzubiegen. Sah aber gut aus ! Der Rest duschte sich gegenseitig mit Deisterschlamm.
Kurz vor dem Kamm zweigte dann ein noch schmalerer, wurzelgespickter Pfad, durch herrlichen Nadelwald führend, Richtung Fernsehturm ab, der aber nicht ohne eine 200m-Schiebepassage zu bewältigen war. Ist da schon jemals einer hochgefahren ? Auf dem Kamm rechts abbiegend erreichten wir  auf Teer/Schotter nach 1,5 km die Kreuzbuche. 

Danach folgte noch ein letzter, technisch einfacher, aber steiler 1km-High-Speed-Downhill, hinab zum Ausgangspunkt. Hier gaben die Bremsen das letzte. (pro Trail ca 1 mm Abrieb !)

Die Reinigungsarbeiten nahmen sicherlich bei jedem Teilnehmer einige Zeit in Anspruch.

Bis zum nächsten mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gerrit (1. Oktober 2001)

Hier mal der grobe Strceckenverlauf in 1:200 000.
Leider hatte der gps-empfänger zum Schluß wohl leichte Probs, da fehlt ein Stück...


----------



## Pan (1. Oktober 2001)

Richtig!!
Abba das is nich zum Schluß, sondern der erste Kilometer vom DPP Richtung Kreuzbuche....hihihihi, brauchst das Ding (GPS) wohl tatsächlich...   

Gruß
Pan, der Überflieger


----------



## Rabbit (2. Oktober 2001)

Hm, zum nachfahren ist Gerrit's gekritzel aber nicht geeignet, da zeichnet mein 2,5 jähriger Sohn ja schon besser 

@Gerrit: Könnte man das denn jetzt auch in eine topographische Karte (1:25.000) übertragen? Dann würde es doch erst Sinn machen.

@HWELAU: Die Tourbeschreibung ist sehr amüsant und trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf  !

Dann auf ein neues 
Harry


----------



## foxi (2. Oktober 2001)

Hi Deisterbiker

nochmal ne Frage zu nächsten geplanten Tour am 20.10
steht der Termin schon fest oder kann man noch verhandeln über  Sonntag den 21.10
Am 20.10 kann ich leider nicht


----------



## Quen (2. Oktober 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von fox02 _
> *Am 20.10 kann ich leider nicht  *


Pech gehabt  

Also mir ist es an sich wurscht...


----------



## RobBj123 (2. Oktober 2001)

Also wenn ihr am 20.10. fahren würdet wäre ich wohl auch mal dabei... Am 21. leider nicht, aber mach doch mal einer 'nen neuen Thread auf wenn es etwas konkreter wird.

ciao
Robert


----------

